# earth



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did not like the whole drone doom things, but i do like the first 3 *EARTH* albums weare talking of the seatle band of course.My favorite is there first opus extra capsular extraction , than earth 2 seven angels js not bad either yet a bit monotone but is this the idea?

Than i also like* wicked king wicker* another drone doom band from usa yonker new York, there sound is moe thick more enjoyable.

This said most people hate drone doom even doom itself i personnaly know metalhead and they all dislike it. w.k.w is like a crossover between earth and merzbow(venerology) so i dig it.

:tiphat:

any doom fan or drone doom fan here?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I don't know if this is coincidence, fate, or something else ... but _all_ the music I listen to is from Earth. Who'd have guessed?


----------

